# Subscribe to Aussie Stock Forums



## Joe Blow

Since its inception ASF has relied entirely on advertising revenue to pay the bills and stay online.

However, in the spirit of giving people more options and ways to support ASF, as of today you can become an ASF Subscriber.

*Benefits of subscribing*

You will see no display advertising.
You will receive no email advertising.
You will be directly supporting independent media in Australia.

*How much does it cost? *

Becoming an ASF Subscriber costs as little as $5 a month. However, the amount you pay is entirely up to you. You can pay $5 a month, $10 a month, or more if you like. It's more of a monthly donation than a subscription fee.

If you would prefer not to become a Subscriber and donate on a monthly basis, you can also make a one-off donation to ASF.

*How do I subscribe (or donate)?*

Just go to your User Menu and select the "Donate" option. You can view the various Subscription and Donation options there.




If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks to all for your continued support.


----------

